# Biting and growling



## Erzsebet (Dec 28, 2014)

My little Walter is 11 weeks old and he can be the calmest sweetest puppy at times; however, there are times when he seems to turn into a little demon. Biting is one of the main concerns I have; however, he is also started to growl or "talk back" at times when he's doing something he's not supposed to be doing and I scold him. I have been trying to do some research on how to get him to stop biting and how to stop this behavior; however, I'm not sure what would work best. Can you guys please share some of your tips, techniques, stories on how you encouraged your puppies to stop biting?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

This is quite normal puppy behaviour, mine were like that too.  The technique that has worked best for me is ignoring the puppy. When he bites, get up, turn your back on him or walk away and ignore him for a bit. Eventually he'll learn that biting means getting no attention from you and he'll stop. You can say 'NO', 'no biting!' or do a high pitch yelp (to show him that biting is hurting you) before ignoring him too. It may take a while, but you'll get there. 

My Lilo also had little tantrums when I told her off for doing something wrong. I pretty much did the same thing, I either ignored her or lifted her up in the air, facing away from me, and held her there until she calmed down.


----------



## Davi (Jun 12, 2017)

I had the same problem with my last dog. Bully was my first dog. I went to the dog beheviourist, but Peter just made fun of me, 'cause it's perfectly normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## dachshund_55 (2 mo ago)

From infancy, we must train our puppy to communicate with him to avoid aggressive situations. We started to do this when we got our new dog, the Chihuahua. And while teaching our dog's different manners, we use different examples. Here, for example, is a video 



 on teaching puppy friendliness.


----------

